# About remote desktop config



## satimis (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks,

Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise
Windows 7 - remote client

On remote client Administrator can login the server forwarding the same to the desktop of Win 7. How to config the server allowing userA to login remotely. TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

huh ???


----------



## satimis (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks,


I found the solution. Performed following steps on Window Server 2008 R2

1)
to enable user using Remote Desktop
Start -> right click "Remote Desktop Connection" -> Properties -> Security -> Edit -> high light "userA"
under "Permission for "userA
(check) Full control
-> OK - OK

2)
Start -> right click "computer" -> properties -> Change settings -> Remote -> Select Users -> Add -> Advanced -> Find Now -> select "userA (computer name)" -> OK
displaying : computer name\userA
-> OK -> OK -> OK



On the remote client - Win 7
to allow userA to start "Remote Desktop Service"


That are all.


No technique at all. What you need is time to find out the right drawers with mouse, putting in/taking out something from there.


B.R.
satimis


----------

